# General tractor question



## tkobermann (Dec 29, 2016)

So I just bought 65 acres that will mainly be used for hunting and am in need of a tractor. I'd like it to be able to pull a disc to put in food plots and a brush hog. I'd also like it to be able to have a front loader. My question is how much horsepower does it take to pull various size implements such as a 5 foot disc or brush hog. Also, which tractors would you guys recommend around this horsepower? I'm wanting to stay less than $7000


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

tkobermann,
Welcome to the forum! :hello: First, where are you located? 
For what you are wanting to do you will need a tractor at least 35-50 hp. I would want something more towards the 50 hp range. You will not be able to purchase something new in your budget range , but there are many good used tractors that would work well for you. Too many to list here. Keep your eyes open for a what looks like a deal to you and run it by the forum. Many on here will give you the pros and cons of that model. Try local implement dealers, craigslist, or local or State Market bulletins. Google used tractors and do some research. There's one out there for you.


----------



## tkobermann (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks bbirder! I'm located about 30 minutes outside of Columbia, MO. I've been looking at Ford 3000's and they seem like good tractors and are within that horsepower range but I still have a lot of research to do


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

For bush hogging, make sure your tractor has a "live" PTO. Greatly enhances the safety of operation.


----------



## jd3020 (Mar 19, 2008)

*what tractor to buy*

The 3000 ford is a real nice tractor,however if your looking towards the 50 hp range you need to jump up to the 4000; a 3000 will handle a 5' mower in most uses if not raise it up a bit and make 2 passes,it will also pull 2/14" plows,and a 6' harrow,if you can find one with a loader,even better.The 4000 will be more pricey. Remember those are 70's vintage,it should have a dbl. clutch standard.Parts are easier to get over the 50's stuff and much better operating too over the older ones .


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

hope this will help.

Three-point hitch components
Upper hitch point
Upper link arm	
Lift arms
Lower link arms	
Lower hitch points
Lower point span	
Three-point hitch specifications
Category	Hitch pin size	Lower hitch spacing	Tractor drawbar power
upper link	lower links
0	17 mm (5⁄8")	17 mm (5⁄8")	500 mm (20")	<15 kW (<20 hp)
1	19 mm (3⁄4")	22.4 mm (7⁄8")	718 mm (28")	15-35 kW (20-45 hp)
2	25.5 mm (1")	28.7 mm (1 1⁄8")	870 mm (34")	30-75 kW (40-100 hp)
3	31.75 mm (1 1⁄4")	37.4 mm (1 7⁄16")	1010 mm (40")	60-168 kW (80-225 hp)
4	45mm (1 3⁄4")	51 mm (2")	1220 mm (48")	135-300 kW (180-400 hp)
History

3-Point Equipment


One of the best, most practical farm equipment inventions was the three-point hitch. Back in the 1960s, nearly all farm equipment manufacturers agreed on and adopted the three-point hitch as the one standard system, so that plows, discs, blades and other farm implements fit nearly any tractor, no matter the brand. Most three-point equipment requires a tractor of 20 horsepower or greater. And check to make sure that your hitch can handle the weight of the three-point equipment.

If you have a smaller tractor with less horsepower, you may need to use sub-compact equipment, which is specially designed for today's sub-compact or small-framed compact tractors with up to 25 horsepower. This equipment looks like regular equipment, and works like it too, but it has a narrower hitch and lower center of gravity to accommodate the smaller tractor.

Use this guide to help you figure out which three-point equipment will best help you work your property.

Ground Engaging

Ground-engaging equipment turns over, breaks, tills, or roughs up the ground to prepare it for seeding or planting.


Rotary tillers break and turn over the ground at the same time. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
Angle or box frame discs break up ground that is turned over, or scratch a surface for reseeding. These attachments operate at a higher speed than a tiller, but will not mix the soil as well. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
Cultivators till the ground on either side of a planted row. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
Sub-soilers rip sod or loosen compacted soil for better plant growth prior to tilling the soil. They also cut slots on the ground to channel away standing water. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
Middle busters are used to make garden rows, dig a trench, dig potatoes, do general field preparation and more. HITCH CATEGORY: 1

Utility

Utility three-point equipment saves your back by doing all the lifting, scooping, and digging for you.


Boom poles provide a stationary lift up to 500 pounds. HITCH CATEGORY: 1 & 2	
Dirt scoops will scoop, carry, dump, and spread material. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
A posthole digger allows you to make fast and easy postholes without leaving your tractor seat. HITCH CATEGORY: 1 & 2

Landscaping

Landscaping equipment moves and arranges soil and gravel and spreads seeds and fertilizer.


Box blades level out, smooth, and contour ground. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
Rear blades grade rough ground and roll the material off to one side. This blade can be used going forward or in reverse. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
Landscape rakes aid in landscaping and soil preparation. They will pick up rocks, limbs, roots, etc. and redistribute gravel. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
A spreader broadcasts seed and fertilizer. They have adjustable spreading widths and maintain a smooth flow. HITCH CATEGORY: 1

Cutters

Cutting equipment is used to control vegetation, whether you're mowing your front lawn or cleaning out fence rows on the back 40.


Rotary cutters are designed to cut fields and other rough areas that contain stones, tree stumps and saplings. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
Finishing mowers are designed for lawn grass only. HITCH CATEGORY: 1
Hay Handling

Hay-handling equipment is perfect for easily moving bales of hay - both square and round - with the front or rear of your tractor.


The hay spike typically has one main spike and two stabilizer spikes to easily move large, square hay bales. HITCH CATEGORY: 1	
The round-bale hay mover features tapered forks to minimize bale damage. HITCH CATEGORY: 1 & 2

Diagram of a 3-Point Hitch

The three-point hitch, which looks like a triangle, uses two lower connection points and one upper point.


Your Tractor's Horsepower Determines Which 3-Point Equipment to Use 

— Category Classifications 


If your tractor PTO (Power Take-Off) is 15-24 horsepower, you will need to look for category 0, or sub-compact equipment.
25-40 PTO horsepower takes category 1 equipment.
45-95 PTO horsepower takes category 2 equipment.
95 PTO horsepower or greater takes category 3 equipment.


----------

